
Aptt - Show the world what you know - mappum
http://aptt.me/
======
tedkalaw
Is there any way for me to see examples of the kinds of stuff it does? I
wanted a peek at how this was different from other sites of the same kind and
there isn't any information readily available. And then I thought I had to
signup to look inside, which I figured I'd do to give feedback - and then it's
not available yet?

How will this be different from using Stack Overflow or TopCoder? Is this
meant to be a general purpose site of the same kind? How does it work?

What is this?

~~~
mappum
Thanks for the feedback, we'll definitely make it clearer.

To answer your question, Stack Overflow is for getting information, and this
is for proving you have knowledge or skills.

The proof is through solving community-made problems, and discussion.

This is an accurate score that indicates whether someone is qualified with a
skill or not, and we imagine people showing their Aptt scores on resumes,
rather than needing a college degree.

The page we made was just to basically see if this is something people are
interested in.

------
ArekDymalski
Do you have the landing page for authors of those problems/cases to solve?
Because they are the crucial part of this thing. And I'd suggest you to avoid
overpromising - the Appt score can't be considered as an ultimate indicator of
the skill, due to lack of standardization and normalization. Anyway
interesting concept - I wonder how are you gonna differentiate from Quora?

------
eevilspock
This points to a sign up website, nothing else. Flagging.

